
Functional Reactive Programming on Arduino - hexagon5un
http://www.juniper-lang.org/tutorial.html
======
hexagon5un
Two bright college kids have written a functional reactive transpiler (to C++)
for Arduino. Will reactive be a good fit for microcontrollers?

Via Hackaday: [http://hackaday.com/2016/05/25/learn-functional-reactive-
pro...](http://hackaday.com/2016/05/25/learn-functional-reactive-programming-
on-your-arduino/)

------
brudgers
Juniper language home: [http://www.juniper-
lang.org/index.html](http://www.juniper-lang.org/index.html)

